# Origami Rubik's Cube!



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=230036.0
Just browsing, and I found a link to this. I should make it sometime!


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

You can make one that actually turns (and looks more high-quality).


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 30, 2009)

http://www.unicube.tw/06/Paper_Cube.rar


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 30, 2009)

I don't understand that. I really want to make a real working origami cube.


----------

